# My dog eat a piece of plastic



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

My dog eat a piece of plastic today I tried to stop him and took the piece but does not work he eat it already any problems ? 

And I would like asked if the dog went to the recycle bin how can I stop him and let him know that it's a trash?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to be in the room to catch your dog in the recycle bin if you want to train them. OR you need to move the recycle bin to an area that's closed off (closet?) or with a better lid. Sometimes just managing the situation (making the bin impossible for the dog to get to) is just easiest....

Plastic itself usually passes thru out dogs if they eat it. BUT depends on the amount and size or if extremely sharp edges are involved. My dogs have swallowed both rubber and plastic and it just comes out the other end in a few days....

That said, keep an eye on your dog for the next few days and if think ANYTHING isn't right.... get to the vet ASAP


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Unfortunately plastic does not show up on x-rays so you can't tell where it is in the body until it causes a problem. If your dog stops eating, stops pooping or begins acting weird then it's time to go to the vet. Looks like you will be on poop patrol for a while.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Put him in a bench or some sort if you can't supervise him.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Poop patrol LOL. That was good.
Surely it'll come out...but I do agree, don't let him anywhere near a bin...puppies are so curious they'll eat anything to see what it is. At least mine, anyways


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Just this week Hank ate part of a plastic bag that must have blown into my back yard. It came out in several of his poops.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Is this one of the sick puppies or the 1 puppy not reported sick?

How are the pups doing? Did you take them to a vet?


----------



## mountaingsd (Feb 20, 2011)

What type of plastic was it (or what did it come from)? My dogs have eaten all sorts of things they shouldn't have like candy wrappers, shoelaces, etc. They have always been fine, but its always good to keep an eye on it. If it wasn't something real sharp I wouldn't been too worried. I have also heard that you can feed your dog fish oil with their food, like 5-10 drops and that supposedly lubricates things, but I have never tried it personally.


----------

